
Cidco MailStation as a Z80 Development Platform - bluedino
https://jcs.org/2019/05/03/mailstation
======
tyingq
Very nice. I wonder if it can run Fuzix[1]. There's enough memory (128K), but
I don't know if Fuzix understands how it's banking the memory, or how the
display works, etc. If it can, that would be a very cool little toy.

[1]
[https://github.com/EtchedPixels/FUZIX](https://github.com/EtchedPixels/FUZIX)

Edit: Surprisingly, many still on eBay. Just bought one for $19.65, in the
original box, including shipping and tax.

